# post your seats



## streetracermtb (Dec 26, 2004)

posts pics of your seats, stock or aftermarket. Anything you are proud of and would recommend, or ones that you hate.


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: post your seats (streetracermtb)*

I love my Koenig's


----------



## iwannaveedub (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: post your seats (tjm0852)*

WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE??? My dad has an R32 and they are all black leather and a little too slippery for my liking, is that stock? or what?


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: post your seats (iwannaveedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwannaveedub* »_WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE??? My dad has an R32 and they are all black leather and a little too slippery for my liking, is that stock? or what?

Yes, that is the stock cloth R32 interior. The only part that is cloth is the seat bottom and seat back...
I like the two tone look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 21, 2004)

How much you pay for those? I was bidding on a set on ebay (all leather) but they ended up selling for $2,277!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...WA:IT


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (ubermensch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ubermensch* »_How much you pay for those? 

Nothing, they came with the car which was $26,500. The option for leather upgrade was $950 which I passed on. Cloth R front seats have gone at a range of prices. $2200 is high, but if its for the whole interior, door panels and rear seats thats not a bad price. Look in the classifieds, there have been several sets sold at various prices.


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (tjm0852)*









nothing special... but i like em!!!


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: post your seats (tjm0852)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjm0852* »_
Yes, that is the stock cloth R32 interior. The only part that is cloth is the seat bottom and seat back...
I like the two tone look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Me likes it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (pimp_juice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimp_juice* »_








nothing special... but i like em!!!
 

Nice and comfy, I use to have the whole interior from a Jetta GLX in my old MkI GTI.


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-DasLightTheWay)*

mine


----------



## Wanamaker (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

are those lap belts on the front seats?


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (pimp_juice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimp_juice* »_are those lap belts on the front seats?
Are you talking about my set?







if so yes the mk2's have a lap belt on them but those seats are from a corrado


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## 1995_GTI_VR6 (Jan 26, 2004)

what is it thats in the center portion there? looks nice! must have cost a pritty penny.


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

Ultrasuede AKA Alcantara.


----------



## 1995_GTI_VR6 (Jan 26, 2004)

so was it costly to do?


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

yes


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (m5am)*


----------



## GTIohsoslow (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*

I love my Recaro Speeds


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (GTIohsoslow)*

how much does a set of those go for usually?


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

$1000-1200 new. That is standard cloth or vinyl, leather/alcantara is obviously going to be more.


----------



## iSR-floG (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (m5am)*

stock, well kinda... stock from a blue S4, now reside in my Silver S4, which was never avail from Audi in the States. Super grippy ( a hell of a lot better than my stock leather) and comfortable...


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (iSR-floG)*

Here's mine


----------



## petebomb (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: post your seats (streetracermtb)*

86 scirocco 8v


----------



## VR6BOPER (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: post your seats (streetracermtb)*

I picked up some carbon fibre OMP's out of a late 90's Ferrari Challenge car. They were all scratched up, and covered in blue leather, so painted them, and re-covered them. They weigh 11lbs each.


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

There all fixed.


_Modified by tb 5112 at 4:43 PM 2-1-2005_


----------



## VR6BOPER (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (tb 5112)*

I think this is the picture you were tring to post:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT:
Oops, works now......










_Modified by VR6BOPER at 12:50 PM 2-1-2005_


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6BOPER)*


----------



## phar east coast (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

Here are some pics of my Recaro in my B4.

















David


----------



## andycirullo (Sep 15, 2004)

bump


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (andycirullo)*

Katzkin black/blue front leather seats covers on OEM seats.


----------



## PolePositionUSA (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: post your seats (streetracermtb)*

The ultimate sport seats








these are the Recaro Pole Position seats in black leather and suede 
They are available in full leather black, grey, blue, red
or in black leather with suede insert, black, grey, blue or red
The shells are black, but can be painted to match the outside of your car.
These seats are available directly from the european Audi factory as sport seats,
We have seat brackets, for audi, vw, porsche, bmw...
For more info please visit our website at http://www.polepositionusa.comor feel free to email
thank you


----------



## VR6BOPER (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: post your seats (PolePositionUSA)*

How much do they weigh?


----------



## andycirullo (Sep 15, 2004)

the r32 seats are ridiculous, does anyone know where you can buy those seperate?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (andycirullo)*

i still have the stock recaros in mine, but heres some of my favorites seats from some of the people on here.
Dean F's recaros in his 20th, recovered in leather and alcantera








Bruce_M's Status seats in his R








And these are some stock ones out of the new Audi TT Quattro sport










_Modified by travy420 at 4:51 PM 2-26-2005_


----------



## streetracermtb (Dec 26, 2004)

damn those are nice


----------



## josh054 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (streetracermtb)*

Second that... nicest seats in this thread IMHO


----------



## josh054 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (josh054)*

Holy crap... just noticed all the Alcantara in there! Gawddamm, that's one of the pimpest interiors I've had the pleasure to see on the tex!!


----------



## Zutronius (Aug 20, 2004)

Ther last owner of my Jetta put in Honda Prelude Seats. They are comfy, but wow it feels like your driving a school bus. It's too bad he grinded away all the Jetta seat mounting spots.


----------



## vDuB01_GLX (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: post your seats (streetracermtb)*


----------



## vanquishtech (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (travy420)*

I used to have a picture of the little punk boy racer that stole the seats out of my 96 Jetta Wolfsburg being led away in handcuffs, after I ran his butt down in a chase, blocked him in his parent's driveway and called the Sherrifs Dept....but my SD cards were stolen out of my camera bag! Anyone see a pattern? Not my favorite seats, but definately my favorite seat story...they put the value of the seats @ $5000 because that's what it would cost to build them from scratch, he was charged with a felony, and served a winter in jail. Thieves suck
Ray


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (vanquishtech)*

I've got Passat seats in my Mk3....hey, they were free.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (COSitsWORTHit)*

I have trophy recaros in my MK3 golf. I can take a pic if needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChadSCI (Jun 15, 1999)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

I will be refinishing these this week.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (ChadSCI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice seats


----------



## Need_Corrado (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

is it possible to fit Audi's front and rear seats into an Mk4 Jetta?


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Need_Corrado)*

If they are A4 seats then it should work in Jetta's and Golfs.


----------



## Need_Corrado (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (COSitsWORTHit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *COSitsWORTHit* »_If they are A4 seats then it should work in Jetta's and Golfs.

Oh, does it matter what model? I assume from B5 and up?


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: (Need_Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Need_Corrado* »_
Oh, does it matter what model? I assume from B5 and up?

Yea I think so....I am pretty sure that the only Audi seats that will work in any veedub at all are Audi A4 and they will only work in MkIV Golfs and Jetta.
Go to the Audi dealer and look inside an A4, take a measuring tape to be sure the bracket is the same width/length as yours etc.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (COSitsWORTHit)*

My old Corrado seats:

















My old Jetta's seats:









And a piece of my 20th seats:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Karma)*

Decided on these after the Pista were too much to handle...


----------



## ChadSCI (Jun 15, 1999)

*Re: (ChadSCI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadSCI* »_I will be refinishing these this week. 










I just got them back on friday. What do you think? 
They will be going into a 78 Bali green Rabbit.


----------



## Rhetorical_GTI (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (travy420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travy420* »_
Bruce_M's Status seats in his R










Nice but no more back seat usage


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

he only have one, as you can see., and they are for car shows and auto x, not for daily.


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (m5am)*


----------



## theweaksend (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (ChadSCI)*

sweet green seats. I saw them before on a separate thread. How much did that cost you?


----------



## ChadSCI (Jun 15, 1999)

*Re: (theweaksend)*

It was $800 for the seats. I supplied the plaid fabric. I was $55 a yard and they used 2 yards.


----------



## theweaksend (Aug 8, 2004)

jeez


----------



## forbiddenmk2golf (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (theweaksend)*

these are my seats, in my mk2










_Modified by forbiddenmk2golf at 8:21 PM 5-2-2005_


----------



## Rhetorical_GTI (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (Rhetorical_GTI)*

go'na buy those OMP(middle one) this week, what you think?


----------



## VR6BOPER (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (eyco)*

I love them!
Easy to get in and out of. Probably nice and light too!
I have a slightly less comfortable pair of OMP's, but love them anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

thanks i need some opinion on the OMP, they are comfortable and wight about 10kg but i don't have any experience with them, quality etc...


----------



## VR6BOPER (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (eyco)*

OMP's in general are a very high quality product. I can't speak directly to your seats, as I don't have experience with them.
My carbon firbre seats are not the most comfortable for long drives, but for spirited driving, or at the track, they are great!
Mine weigh about 13lbs, and hold you tight in position. mine don't recline either, but I was going for maximum weight reduction, so i have achieved what I wanted with them.
I think they look good too!


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

nice seat's are those from the Ferrari you mention before?
at first i thought on bucket seats but than i realized that they wont be very comfi for daily or long drive+ they are more expensive than the one i chose


----------



## Diesel Power (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (eyco)*


----------

